# Grooming Disaster



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh I am hopping mad!
After all the talk of grooming, and watching Julia's videos, I thought I'd have Phoebe groomed, dematted, and clipped around the the more tangly areas, then I'll start building up my kit and practice on her before I have an adult 'poo coat to deal with! I took her to the vets (as usual) and left clear instructions that I wanted her legs and underbelly shorter, but back left longer.....
...... picked up my poor working cocker spaniel that has something called a fringe and skirt  to say she looks stupid is an understatement, and as for practicality - the long bits are the bits that mat, get soaked and sandy/muddy - legs, underbelly, bum and she has been scalped on her head and back. Her ears have been cut so they stick up like a Cavaliers! Oh, and you can see the lines of the clipper blades!
 Now I have to wait for the groomer to call me back....
Well, it will grow again, but poor Phoebe has no coat to keep her warm as the weather is turning...I'm going to have to clip off the rest of the hair on her legs before she can be seen out in public!


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't worry Ali, it grows back really quickley, believe me I have given Weller a few embarrassing cuts before now
I am sure your groomer will have advice to get her looking a bit more respectable!!
Sounds like they have given her a standard cocker style looks nice on a cocker not on a poo x


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Oh no - I've been putting off having Lolly groomed as I'm worried I won't be able to/know what to ask for clearly enough but I can't put it off much longer as her fringe is covering her eyes. I'm even more scared now!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

wellerfeller said:


> Don't worry Ali, it grows back really quickley, believe me I have given Weller a few embarrassing cuts before now
> I am sure your groomer will have advice to get her looking a bit more respectable!!
> Sounds like they have given her a standard cocker style looks nice on a cocker not on a poo x


She is a cocker! 
I have now spoken to the woman who did it, it appears that the receptionist did not relay the message correctly ( or the groomer didn't pay attention) so, she'll take the "skirt and feathers" bits off tomorrow. I'm still cross, because I usually have her coat scalped due to not grooming her properly, but I've been trying really hard and she still ends up with no coat


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh No......what they have given you is a standard show cocker pet clip. I'd be livid too. You think it looks stupid on a working cocker...you should see it on a Cockapoo...We are looking after Wysi at 5 months old he arrived back her with a skirt  I can't bring myself to show him to anyone  J xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

oh dear sorry, I misunderstood. Thought she was a cockapoo!!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Ali after all your hard work ....scalped Mable yesterday she was limping and her legs were really long so I cut the leg that she was holding up partly so I could see but thought she'd be off to the vets and that they'd clip it anyway... but after a rest she's been fine so had to scalp the others... skinned and rat springs to mind


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh no Ali how annoying,im dreading getting Buddy groomed my friend has given me a number of a groomer that comes to your house i actually think i'll be stood there looking over her shoulder all the time making sure she does it right .Think im gonna print off a picture to show ,maybe that might help??
At least it will grow back ,poor thing though its turned really cold lately.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh Ali, sorry to read they messed up Phoebe's coat. I'd be mad too! I guess it will grow back but that doesn't help much right now. How about a coat for Phoebe? 

Your story has helped me decide I'm going to learn to groom Obi myself. I've just ordered a 1.5" guard for my Wahl clippers. He needs to go a lot shorter now in order to allow all his bald patches a chance to grow and catch up. 

Clare
x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh My goodness...that is awful!!! I am sorry Ali!


Clare, I am sure Obi would love a shorter coat right now anyways, not as much grooming...I am sure he has been poked and prodded enough for a while.


----------



## Pepster (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh no! I have heard so many stories like this and it really scared me and I put off having Pepper trimmed for a long time. My friend has a lovely (or had a lovely curly Cockapoo) she sent him to the groomers for a 'trim' and when she went to pick him up she was met by what looked like a black Bedlington Terrier. He had been shaved from the end of his nose to the tips of his toes and all his pink skin was showing through! The groomer said he was matted and there had been no choice. Poor puppy laid in his basket feeling all naked for a few days and the kids all cried  He has finally grown back after a couple of months.
I then heard of a lady that came to the house and she was fab. I expected her to tell me to go off and busy myself but she didn't she told me to watch and tell her what I wanted. She used thinning scissors and took a lot of the weight away but Pepper didn't actually look any different which was just what I wanted. We have had to have her shorter this time as she had got matted, even after a lot of brushing and we've needed to start again but she kept her legs and her face nice and her body is growing back fast. 
Hope they get Phoebe how you want her and she grows back really quickly


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

We decided that we (I) would groom Gaia, so I went on a one day grooming course and really enjoyed it. The tip I was given was to carry a slicker brush in your pocket and use it when out walking if they get caught up in anything. Of course for me this is all still theory ........... can't wait to try it out


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Groomer here!
Take pictures to the groomer of what u want, then you can be sure there is no miscommunication. 
Before you leave the dog, talk about the various lumps and matts across the dog and discuss what you want.
If you don't the groomer will do what is best for you dog. 
And personally, as with all things, go by recommendation, not just by price and convenience. 
It will grow back. 
If you like anyone on here's dog, ask them how it was cut an we will help. 
Make sure you get info such as
Comb attachment size
Ear length
Beard size

By the sounds of it you asked for everything you wanted but it was ignored. Always always make sure your groomer checks the dog in your presence. 

Adam


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Also be very aware of those one day courses. 
I went on one with my mother in law....
Ended up upgrading it to a twenty day course, gave up work, done some exams and bought a shop!
Like I said watch out lol


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Also be very aware of those one day courses.
> I went on one with my mother in law....
> Ended up upgrading it to a twenty day course, gave up work, done some exams and bought a shop!
> Like I said watch out lol


This Adam is exactly my plan of action......................just costs so much money, can't affoed it at the moment Did you do the course at Chiswick groomers?


----------



## kelly282 (Jan 25, 2011)

ive just had izzy cut today all her lovely curls gone i wanted her a bit shorter but she's ad it all lopped off, she had a few matts thats why i took her. it will be sadly missed i love her long... and shes no coat to keep her warm now the weathers getting colder looks like a fluffy gillet for izzy bear.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh dear sorry hear it all went wrong!!  ive only had wispa done once by a groomer and now i do her myself every 4/5 weeks, its a lot easier than you think, you may have 1 or 2 mishaps but it grows back! lol be brave and give it a go. :twothumbs:


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Shared Adam's comment about one day course with my husband who I'm currently giving a Bowen Treatment, he nearly fell of the couch laughing,


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure I should ask, but um, what is a Bowen Treatment


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Sue surely you could incorporate Bowen treatment and dog grooming from the same establishmnet lol... my husband has had a few sessions for his back and held off having to have a back op for quite a while .. he was walking like an old man pror to the sessions x


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Adam you would nt have it any other way... loving life x


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Hmm, how to explain Bowen ......... It's a remedial therapy where the therapist uses fingers and thumbs to gently roll over muscle or tendons. The difference to any other therapy is that the therapist leaves the room at intervals to allow the body to adjust to the information it has just received. It's great for all types of pain because it relaxes any tension in the body, think I might try that and a little Reiki on Gaia for her first night. If you are interested there is more information on my website www.boweninstotfold.co.uk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Cant remember why but my husband had to rest afterwards and drink plenty of fluids x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Fifi said:


> Hmm, how to explain Bowen ......... It's a remedial therapy where the therapist uses fingers and thumbs to gently roll over muscle or tendons. The difference to any other therapy is that the therapist leaves the room at intervals to allow the body to adjust to the information it has just received. It's great for all types of pain because it relaxes any tension in the body, think I might try that and a little Reiki on Gaia for her first night. If you are interested there is more information on my website www.boweninstotfold.co.uk


I've had Reiki in the past, and some Kinesiology, will look at your website, sounds interesting


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Cant remember why but my husband had to rest afterwards and drink plenty of fluids x


I don't usually advise my clients to rest after treatment, just not to do strenuous exercise, however 5 glasses of water a day and not sitting for longer than 30 mins


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Maybe that was it not to over do it x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Well if you think the groom shop comment was funny .....
Been out buying my wetsuit today for hydro therapy training next
Feedback from today, is that it's bloody hard work, aim two sizes up and then you won't be upset when in the shop they take u up a further two sizes!
If you think the mirror never lies, I can confirm that the mirror and neoprene outfit definitely don't lie!
And never never go with a partner or loved one, if you wish them to remain as such. 


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Adam...it sounds great no photos then


----------



## Fifi (Aug 11, 2011)

Happyad said:


> Also be very aware of those one day courses.
> I went on one with my mother in law....
> Ended up upgrading it to a twenty day course, gave up work, done some exams and bought a shop!
> Like I said watch out lol


Sorry about the laughter but it brought forth a memory of when our sister-in-law wanted a huge pepper grinder and her husband said "If I get you that you'll want an Italian resturant to go with it next"

Isn't it great to find something you really enjoy doing and being able to make that career change


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I took photos of what I wanted as an end result and a photo of Izzy's face just printed off the computer on A4 paper, with dotted lines showing how I wanted it trimmed. I have used two groomers and they both spent time with me discussing the cut before I left. Both did exactly as I asked and were great. Unfortunately Izzy's coat became very dry and matted and had to be clipped off at the last groom, but 5 weeks later and it is a nice length again.

The groomer in our village has a full time job looking after the local dogs and has a waiting list of clients. I had to drive 28 miles to a Pets at Home for grooming for 8 months whilst on the waiting list. Clearly a career worth considering.


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Ah poor thing.

I remember coming back from uni once and asking my dad's partner whose dog she was looking after as it bounded out to greet me at the door. She was livid as my dad had taken her dog Alfie to the groomers without saying what they wanted and for the life of me I didn't recognise him. It soon grew back though but the poor dog was pretty bare!

Can I ask... What happens to puppy's coat when it changes to adult? Will Nacho always be soft and fluffy or will it become courser fur?


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Cant remember why but my husband had to rest afterwards and drink plenty of fluids x


I've had lots of sports massage and was told that as they release knots in the muscles it also releases toxins into the blood stream and you need to flush those out. If you didn't they would be fed back into your system and cause discomfort. Luuuuurve hands on healing it's so effective. Awaiting my Tantric Massage training DVD as we speak  J xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Is that to keep you busy during a puppy lul... how long have you got until your next girls are in season....who are you putting the beautiful Muffin to? cant wait to see her pups, almost wish I only had one or could mangage three


----------



## nicole29 (May 20, 2010)

Happyad said:


> Groomer here!
> Take pictures to the groomer of what u want, then you can be sure there is no miscommunication.
> Before you leave the dog, talk about the various lumps and matts across the dog and discuss what you want.
> If you don't the groomer will do what is best for you dog.
> ...


I have to agree with Adam, take pictures if required and always have the groomer check the dog infront of you.
I'm a city&guilds qualified groomer and have people bring their dogs saying they just have a few knots. The reality can be very different. if you don't get right down to the bottom of the coat and line brush them they can become matted and some people take offence when you tell them this. I have had a few that i have even struggled to get the shortest blade through. I think giving good grooming advice without being patronising will help both the owner, the groomer and most importantly, the dog!

Nicky


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Well the pretty little blue roan, Willow is in season so we might introduce her to Ziggy next week :jumping: So we should have about 8 weeks without any baby puppies on the ground. We might even sneak in a short honeymoon !!! It'll be three years in December and we haven't had a chance to get away together yet. 

We haven't decided who to put Muffin to. With Ziggy we think Choc Roan's would be good bet....but what would she do with Fester and his Choc Sable tendency....interesting either way. 

We took 5 Cockapoos to Clumber 'Poo Fest and they were a delight. 3 for you Karen would be a breeze LOL

J x


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Nicky a girl after my own heart.

Everyone, any groomer that doesn't do that as a minimum is giving poor service to you and your dog. Your dog can't ask


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hope you get your honeymoon....looking forward to see what your next "batch" are like, it must hard to decide which dog to use, but both produce some great colours, at least with your new mums you get chance to swap the following year if you want. Wish I'd made Clumber...my husband loved the pups at Leeds... you could have shown him just how easy it was x x


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> cant wait to see her pups, almost wish I only had one or could mangage three


Lola is dog number 3.........

My hubby wasn't a 'pet person', 3 dogs and 2 cats later (and thats just the permenant ones!)................. he shouldn't have married a vet nurse eh??!!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

I will have 3 cockapoos soon ..... but I am planning 4 ... anymore and I think a house move will be required lol .....

oh and one litter ... in the future


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

How is the lovely Lola doing


----------



## lola24 (Aug 14, 2011)

JoJo said:


> I will have 3 cockapoos soon ..... but I am planning 4 ... anymore and I think a house move will be required lol .....
> 
> oh and one litter ... in the future


erm.........* one* litter?? yeah will remind you of that when litter no 2 comes along!!!



JoJo said:


> How is the lovely Lola doing


Lola is fab! Last sibling left on thurday and she has really come into her own, so well behaved, calm and laid back. Just shows that picking the right stud is so important to compliment the bitch especially in terms of character. I chose a really laid back stud as Izzi is quite 'enthusiastic'  and i couldn't have asked for a better result (so far ) Its like she has always been here!

How long now until you get gorgeous little picnic all to yourself?


----------

